# Spring question (rumors and heresay...)



## RunDub (May 11, 2008)

I've heard that the hot ticket for sport springs on the Ur S4/S6s is to order a sport spring for the 200TQ (H+R or Eibach, can't recall) due to it being a linear rate spring, whereas the sport springs for the S4/S6 are progressively wound. Can anyone on here verify this? I'm about to buy springs and would prefer a linear rate. Thanks in advance!


----------



## RunDub (May 11, 2008)

*Re: Spring question (RunDub)*

Nevermind! Got the info I needed! Just ordered H+Rs for a 1991 200 20v from Tire Rack after confirming that they were what I'm after.


----------

